# Looking for organization tips



## askanes (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi All,

I'm looking for some input on how you guys store tools and keep them organized. I'm a general contractor and for the first couple of years I worked alone so tool storage was easy. Stuff was kept in the basement and I just took what I needed when I needed it. About 9 months ago I hired a helper and my system stayed pretty much the same since the two of us usually worked at the same job. Well, I'm finally getting busier and am looking at hiring 2 more people. I'm starting to realize now that my original system won't really work anymore.

I have all the normal construction tools, all manner of saws (both cordless and corded), drills, drivers, levels, compressors, nail guns etc... Most of them in at least duplicate. And batteries, oh the batteries.... Some of them came with cases, some didn't. But being a GC I also have all kinds of more specialized stuff for drywall, paint, HVAC, minor plumbing, electrical etc... Not to mention all the supplies like caulking, nails & screws, sill gasket and other stuff that gets half used on one job and the remainder saved for the next.

So my question to you guys who run multiple crews at multiple jobs is this: How do you keep your tools and supplies organized, so your guys can get what they need when they need it? Also, how do you keep stuff from getting lost?

I don't have the money yet to buy a couple of company vehicles to load up with them. I'm thinking of getting a storage locker to keep things in but then I wonder if I should give everyone access or just me and one other guy....

The more I think about this, the more my brain starts to hurt :001_unsure: 

Any advice you guys could give would be hugely appreciated!!


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

When you hire the two guys, make sure at least one has a truck or van that can accomodate the tools needed for a job. Keeping the same people/trucks on the same job, doing the same task will help as well. The storage locker is a good idea, but pricy in the long term. 

I seldom keep my tools in their cases. A few of the finish tools, maybe, but the rest are just kept on shelves in the van, or stored in my garage. In my garage, I have areas with specific tools, although we do almost zero plumbing, electric, hvac, and flooring. Keeping track of tools while running multiple jobs is difficult. Getting the employees involved in the task is probably the most helpful thing you can do.


----------



## FrankSmith (Feb 21, 2013)

I am a firm believer that if your business isn't in a place where each crew can show up to the job site with a stocked truck you aren't ready to add a crew. You can have more help working out of your primary vehicle if that helps. I think about this alto because I am at a similar spot. Here is my to do list to get me through this particular bottle neck.

Get into a larger shop to support multiple crews and vehicle
Then I can get the additional vehicle
Then I can add a crew

That's my approach. I feel anything else would be a bit of a scramble. Most importantly if i can't provide a potential project manager with a professional setup I am unable to properly tell if any slippage is due to not having a proper vehicle and set of tools or if it is a employee issue. 

That's what I am working turds. Its been fun too. I have learned that I am one to two years away from operating a business that has jobs running where I am not the primary contact to the customer. This means that my only opportunity to have greater volume during these years it though the crew I run. This is teaching my a lot about how to make one crew extremely efficient. 

On a side not I recommend you work out of a full size cargo van. There is a set of tools you should always have with you. The tools you only use once and a while should be in containers ready to go. You may have some tool boxes and tubs for painting, plumbing, or what ever other tasks you do using tools you don't carry daily.


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

You ought to check out the trailer thread: http://www.contractortalk.com/f40/job-site-trailers-show-off-your-set-ups-48819/ for some good ideas & tricks

As for specialty tools that might not fit, I have shelving units, boxes / tubs set aside for specific types of jobs - for example Drywall, Hardi Siding, etc...


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

I recommend having the lead man on your new crew "own" those tools (sign and responsible for) no matter how you organize them


----------



## unhique (May 10, 2009)

I have an agreement with all my guys to supply their own tools, except for the biggies. So I supply:

- miter saws (2 of my guys also have their own for emergency cases where I can't get mine to the job in time). 
- table saw
- ladders
- jack hammers
- paint sprayers
- texture sprayers
- tile saws
- granite fab tools
- sanders
- hardwood floor nailers & refinishing tools
- roofing guns
- framing guns
- air compressors 
- consumables (saw blades, pencils, dusk masks, drill bits, knife blades, ect)
- finish nailers
- pipe cutter & thread maker
- concrete nail guns
- etc


The guys have their:
- impact drivers 
- drills 
- hand tools
- skil saws
- grinders
- palm sanders too
- sawzalls

All my tools are in multiple sets (at least 2 each). We try to max out 2 big jobs (whole house remodels, room additions, new construction) at a time, or 3 small jobs (flooring, kitchen remodels, bath remodels, ect). All the tools are stored at a 8x20 shed in my backyard. At start of job, I'd haul all the major tools over the first days or so. Supplement them (and take back unneeded tools) as we go. 

Once in a while if we make some money on a job, I'd buy some nice tools as a bonus for the guys. Or if their tools get broken down, and if the guy's been working hard, I'd help him with the replacement cost, or sometime 100%. 

It's been ok for me. I also have a 6x10x6 v-nose enclosed trailer but never really had a chance to organize it for jobs yet. I dont think it'd work for me though. 

I'm still really bad on materials/supplies for the jobs. Still have to make too many trips out to HD for small stuffs. For these I do wish I'd have a trailer at the job site from time to time. 

Good luck and congrats and the expansion. 

Nhi


----------



## renov8r (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm pretty neat and organized most of the times. Right now I have one of guy working for me and I have with him with his basic tools that he brings in his car. He uses a tool bag. 

At home I have a double car garage. I've dedicated the right side of my garage for my two skyjack and I've made floor to ceiling shelving where I store my overstock of tools and materials. Mostly duplicate tools and the tools that I don't use as often such as my two electric tiles saws for example. 

I'm my van I have 3 tool bags. I have one Mastercraft one which I picked up years ago,which I keep my Carpentry tools. Then I've also have 2 of those DeWalt technician bags, one for Electrical and one for Plumbing. I also have tool boxes that I've picked up from Rona (Tactix) and some from Canadian Tire. Same goes for those parts organizers, I have Mastercraft ones and Stanley ones that I got from HD during their special buy events. As for power tools whatever I have that came in a hardshell case I keep it in it's hardshell case, that way I can have some organizations.


----------

